# am i entitled to JSB if i take redundancy



## sillyaboutmo (26 Mar 2013)

Hi My hubby's company announced redundancies and looked for volunteers.  He has put his name in as he wants to retrain and take a new career path.  if he takes the package will he be entitled to JSB for me and our 2 kids.  
mo


----------



## wbbs (26 Mar 2013)

Yes but may have disqualification period of up to 9 weeks, however he obviously must be available and looking for work.  I suggest a trip to his local Citizens Information Service to see what options are available that would enable him to keep his benefit while retraining.


----------



## sillyaboutmo (26 Mar 2013)

ok thanks.  we plan on emigrating afterwards and we want to keep the money for the move so we will need money coming in from somewhere.
mo


----------



## amtc (26 Mar 2013)

yep - it depends how much he gets - ring SW - they'll tell you or better still drop in


----------



## eastbono (26 Mar 2013)

This is taken from welfare website.
Redundancy

If you are under 55 and get a redundancy payment of more than €50,000 you are disqualified from claiming Jobseeker's Benefit. The table below shows how long you may be disqualified for. The length of the disqualification is at the discretion of the deciding officer (who can take your circumstances into account). Any period of disqualification is subtracted from your total Jobseeker's Benefit entitlement. So if you are disqualified for 3 weeks (which is 18 days payment) your JB claim starts on day 19.
Amount of redundancy payment	Period of disqualification
€50,000.00 - €55,000	1 week
€55,000.01 - €60,000	2 weeks
€60,000.01 - €65,000	3 weeks
€65,000.01 - €70,000	4 weeks
€70,000.01 - €75,000	5 weeks
€75,000.01 - €80,000	6 weeks
€80,000.01 - €85,000	7 weeks
€85,000.01 - €90,000	8 weeks
€90,000.01 and over	9 weeks


----------



## sillyaboutmo (26 Mar 2013)

it'll be well below 50k.  so even if he volunteers he'd be entitled to JSB with no penalties?
mo


----------



## peteb (27 Mar 2013)

No.  he would still have to wait nine weeks because its voluntary.


----------



## pudds (27 Mar 2013)

peteb said:


> No.  he would still have to wait nine weeks because its voluntary.




Only if redundancy payment was over 50k is the way I read it, also if over age 55 then there is no disqualification regardless of how much redundancy you got.



> *If you are 55 years or over there is no disqualification from receiving JB irrespective of the amount of the redundancy payment.*


----------



## dereko1969 (27 Mar 2013)

pudds said:


> Only if redundancy payment was over 50k is the way I read it, also if over age 55 then there is no disqualification regardless of how much redundancy you got.


 
Yes but the paragraph preceding that which peteb posted states

*Loss of employment*

You must have suffered a substantial loss of employment in any period of 7 consecutive days to be eligible for Jobseeker's Benefit. This means that you must have lost at least one day's employment and as a result of this loss be unemployed for at least 4 days out of 7 days. Your earnings must also have been reduced because of the loss of employment. You may be disqualified from getting Jobseeker's Benefit for 9 weeks if you:

*Left work voluntarily and without a reasonable cause*
Lost your job through misconduct
Refused an offer of suitable alternative employment or suitable training
Are aged under 55 and get a redundancy payment of more than €50,000. The exact length of your disqualification (up to nine weeks) will depend on the amount of redundancy payment you received - see below.
From here
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nts/unemployed_people/jobseekers_benefit.html

Volunteering for redundancy would seem to me to be leaving work voluntarily? Will the OP's partner be actually seeking work if the plan is to emmigrate more or less immediately?


----------



## pudds (27 Mar 2013)

dereko1969 said:


> Volunteering for redundancy would seem to me to be leaving work voluntarily?
> 
> Will the OP's partner be actually seeking work if the plan is to emmigrate more or less immediately?



I take your point all right but:-

On the *redundancy *isssue the Operational Guideslines don't differentate between Voluntary or Compulsory redundance only on the age and redundancy amounts.

If planning to emmigrate then OP wouldn't meet the criteria for claiming JSB as you rightly point out.


----------



## eastbono (27 Mar 2013)

Whether redundancy is voluntary or compulsory does not matter a voluntary redundancy package does not preclude a person from receiving jsb.
 But if OP will not be looking for work due to emigrating almost immediately then they will not meet the criteria for jobseekers.


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Mar 2013)

But if he is looking for work abroad (EU) his path would be smoother if he had his unemployment benefit established here first and then transfer it abroad to keep him going while seeking work


----------



## eastbono (28 Mar 2013)

Yes once his jsb is up and running for a month he can apply to have his jsb transferred to another eu country for 78 days.


----------



## staples2013 (4 Jun 2013)

pudds said:


> I take your point all right but:-
> 
> On the *redundancy *isssue the Operational Guideslines don't differentate between Voluntary or Compulsory redundance only on the age and redundancy amounts.QUOTE]
> 
> So are you saying that the OP husband can claim JSB even if he takes voluntary redundancy and its more the amount of the redundancy that dictates the duration of time you can apply for. Say for example the voluntary redundancy is under 10k , do you still have to wait 9 weeks to apply for JSB?


----------



## pudds (4 Jun 2013)

staples2013 said:


> pudds said:
> 
> 
> > I take your point all right but:-
> ...


----------

